# New Durowe finish available in February/March 2014



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

i am now launching a new design and finish for the Durowe 7440 project.

I was not planing to launch it before we have them already in stock.

But the launch of the new Nomos movements pushed me a bit.

The problem is that we don´t want that people think next year that we copy the new finish of the Nomos movement. 

Our design and finish is now a few months old, but in the reason that there are some details not perfect we have decided to keep it secret.

The new DUW movement from Nomos and the similar finish pushes us to launch the design earlier than we want.

So, please have a look at this movement, we will do in rosegold and rhodium color.

In the next months we work on the first serie of movements because we want to start the new Durowe watches next year February/March.

Please just have a look, more details coming soon.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Details we have under work:

1- nicer finish under the balance
2- nicer finish of the balance bridge
3- nicer finish of the ancre bridge

We think that we make a nice perlage under the Balance and on the ancre bridge
The balance bridge itself maybe get a engraving or also the nice new stripes

We are actualy working on this.

Thats it


----------



## CM HUNTER

"New Durowe watches next year" is the part of this thread that matters to me. Look forward to them!


----------



## StufflerMike

> Thats it


....and that is a lot.


----------



## ivanlt

Wow! I love it!



Jörg Schauer said:


> Details we have under work:
> 
> 1- nicer finish under the balance
> 2- nicer finish of the balance bridge
> 3- nicer finish of the ancre bridge
> 
> We think that we make a nice perlage under the Balance and on the ancre bridge
> The balance bridge itself maybe get a engraving or also the nice new stripes
> 
> We are actualy working on this.


Those 3 details are mandatory 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ev13wt

Awesome I love that striped design!


----------



## ZORD

I like it a lot. Looking forward to see the new watches next year.

Does anybody know what movements from Nomos Yorg is referring to? Maybe those in new Lambda and Lux watches. They have similar finish??


----------



## jakestyles

I persume the Lambda. I'm really looking forward to seeing the Durowe in rhodium.


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## Fikk

I'm looking forward to it !


----------



## PK-GAT

Nice work Jörg.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## makoto

CM HUNTER said:


> "New Durowe watches next year" is the part of this thread that matters to me. Look forward to them!


In my mind, this is what we were talking about in the new logo thread.

Good times are ahead, except for my bank account. It may deplete somewhat haha.


----------



## CM HUNTER

makoto said:


> In my mind, this is what we were talking about in the new logo thread.
> 
> Good times are ahead, except for my bank account. It may deplete somewhat haha.


Exactly! New logo, new movements (or at least the release of some finally)... new Stowa in a lot of ways. Keep and enjoy the old, but time to embrace the new.

My wallet will be sad, but my wrist will be happy!


----------



## makoto

Mr. Schauer:

Please build a "true" dress watch with one of your wonderful Durowe movements so that I never have to look to another watch manufacturer to fit my "needs" as an aspiring watch enthusiast.


----------



## Shieze

I can't wait to see what this week be in and also what the pricing will be like. I do agree about the true dress watch point above.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Beautiful finish.


----------



## jackhlt

question: where is the Chamfering?
suggestion: a> its very important to make a nicer engraving on the balance bridge.
b> this MVT should be an optional choise for any watch support 6498


----------



## Andrzej

Sounds great to me. And I certainly look forward to any new watches!!


----------



## genabob

This








+
This 








a grail for me


----------



## StufflerMike

No such subjacent subdial. Transition in this pic is distracting, just ro "hard".


----------



## cche0691

Maybe Durowe + Antea silver?


----------



## ZORD

It looks weird to me too. Pehaps I got used to chrono which is to me one of the best looking watches.

Maybe it would look better if subdial was just a tad bigger, just to touch 7 and 5.

But the movement looks very nice indeed...


----------



## hidden830726

Ok. keep us posted. Im still eager to get more.


----------



## sbutera

Beautiful! Oh there goes my wallet! Looking forward to it!


----------



## AustinPeacock

Is this new movement going into Stowa's current line of watches or a new watch too?


----------



## jonobailey

AustinPeacock said:


> Is this new movement going into Stowa's current line of watches or a new watch too?


Exactly my question, to me the Rose gold movement looks like it should be in a true dress watch (with rose gold numerals/markers).


----------



## Soulspawn

jonobailey said:


> Exactly my question, to me the Rose gold movement looks like it should be in a true dress watch (with rose gold numerals/markers).


Please excuse my laziness (to google this) but does anyone know the height of this movement? 
It would be fantastic if this was fairly thin, as I reckon that the only flaw in the 1938 is its rather thick height.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Soulspawn said:


> Please excuse my laziness (to google this) but does anyone know the height of this movement?
> It would be fantastic if this was fairly thin, as I reckon that the only flaw in the 1938 is its rather thick height.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hmmh, the Durowe is a hw movement based on the Unitas, the movement of the 1938 is a 7753 and of course it can't be flat being a) a chrono movement and b) automatic, quite different though.
I think the Durowe 7440 might be housed in a case measuring 12 mm in height.


----------



## Soulspawn

Thanks Mike. Yeah most of the watches with the valjoux 775x type movements I've seen are rather thick. 

Gonna start saving for this now. Very exciting indeed! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey

I'm presuming the reference to the movement being available in Febuary/March is available to order and not available for delivery? As most watches on the site now wouldn't be available
Until Febuary anyway.


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

Wow, cannot wait to see the complete package. Hopefully in Basel?


----------



## omeglycine

This is exciting news. I am thinking there's going to be a spot in my rotation here soon and I could definitely practice some patience and wait and see what watches house this movement.


----------



## CubicMan

It's a nice move!
Looking forward to it!

BTW, any hints on how it looks? Style? feel? 
I am thinking to get a STOWA, this article makes me wait.


----------



## toolkit21

Sorry for a silly question here.

Can a Durowe movement size be made to fit a square/tonneau shaped dress watch? 

Time for a competitor to Nomos' Lux watch. 

Pretty please Mr Schauer...


----------



## woodsworth

I don't view that as an imitation/copy of the Nomos at all. Gorgeous design Mr. Schauer!


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Good for me!Nice finish.


----------



## Shieze

Please provide some details for the watch soon.


----------



## mm2

genabob said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a grail for me


YES!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## surfers

Hi Jörg, really looking forward to your new series.


----------



## iggy-th

hello, may be this is a silly question for some.
but i'm quite a newbie to the watch... but will to study and really get into the beautiful timepieces of STOWA

does DUROWE will be available in Flieger ? and does DOROWE provide central second sweep hand ?

thnaks


----------



## StufflerMike

iggy-th said:


> hello, may be this is a silly question for some.
> but i'm quite a newbie to the watch... but will to study and really get into the beautiful timepieces of STOWA
> 
> does DUROWE will be available in Flieger ? and does DOROWE provide central second sweep hand ?
> 
> thnaks


Wait until the Durowe well be accomplished. Then Jörg will tell us what models will house the new movement. The Durowe 7440 is based on the Unitas and will per se not feature a seconds hand out of the center. So currently I do not see such a modification coming; however it is possible. Time will tell.
Current aim is the permanent increase of added value by manufacturing additional parts such as screws, jewels, ratchet, precision adjustments etc. in Germany up to the production of ebauches. The trains, pinions, balance wheel, main spring and anchors will not produced inhouse. For more info on Durowe search here for other threads.


----------



## Soulspawn

Good. Because I'm personally a central seconds hand kinda guy. 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Soulspawn said:


> Good. Because I'm personally a central seconds hand kinda guy.


Unfortunately Mike meant that the calibre has a small second, not a central second.


----------



## StufflerMike

Fikk said:


> Unfortunately Mike meant that the calibre has a small second, not a central second.


Correct.



> Durowe 7440 is based on the Unitas and will per se not feature a seconds hand out of the center


Sorry if this wasn't clear???????


----------



## Fikk

Mike, I think the "out" can be interpreted both ways : out of the dial from the centre (what you meant) or somewhere not at the centre.


----------



## hidden830726

I have done some reading, so this durowe finish is like "inhouse" movement for Stowa?


----------



## StufflerMike

hidden830726 said:


> I have done some reading, so this durowe finish is like "inhouse" movement for Stowa?


Not yet.

Current status:
Own DUROWE bridges based on a Unitas 6498 movement.
Aim:
Permanent increase of added value by manufacturing additional parts such as screws, jewels, ratchet, precision adjustments et cetera in Germany up to production of Ebauches. The trains, pinions, balance and anchors will not be manufactured.


----------



## hidden830726

stuffler said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Current status:
> Own DUROWE bridges based on a Unitas 6498 movement.
> Aim:
> Permanent increase of added value by manufacturing additional parts such as screws, jewels, ratchet, precision adjustments et cetera in Germany up to production of Ebauches. The trains, pinions, balance and anchors will not be manufactured.


Oh. Still a step up. Looking forward to it. Thanks Mike for the info.


----------



## Swann

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i am now launching a new design and finish for the Durowe 7440 project.
> 
> I was not planing to launch it before we have them already in stock.
> 
> But the launch of the new Nomos movements pushed me a bit.
> 
> The problem is that we don´t want that people think next year that we copy the new finish of the Nomos movement.
> 
> Our design and finish is now a few months old, but in the reason that there are some details not perfect we have decided to keep it secret.
> 
> The new DUW movement from Nomos and the similar finish pushes us to launch the design earlier than we want.
> 
> So, please have a look at this movement, we will do in rosegold and rhodium color.
> 
> In the next months we work on the first serie of movements because we want to start the new Durowe watches next year February/March.
> 
> Please just have a look, more details coming soon.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer
> 
> Details we have under work:
> 
> 1- nicer finish under the balance
> 2- nicer finish of the balance bridge
> 3- nicer finish of the ancre bridge
> 
> We think that we make a nice perlage under the Balance and on the ancre bridge
> The balance bridge itself maybe get a engraving or also the nice new stripes
> 
> We are actualy working on this.
> 
> Thats it


Well that's really good news ! I can't wait to see the watch that will be proposed along.

Also I am wondering about the precision adjustment wheel we can see on Durowe website; is this feature reconducted for the new Durowe? or is it just a "simple" swan neck?


----------



## hidden830726

Anything to announce for 2014 yet?


----------



## mg.

I do like the 'striped design' for some reason it reminds me of the old Japanese flag (Hinomaru) but not in a bad way. Nice innovation for those of use that like staring at the back of watches. Good to see you developing different designs and making progress, keep up the good work.


----------



## Steppy

I hope they bring the Durowe movements in as a permanent option and not limited edition.

I would love a Marine Original with Roman Numerals with the Durowe 7440. Perfection.


----------



## hidden830726

I believe (hahah i know its common sense) somehow Stowa have to / will have Durowe as inhouse movement, (else why owned it). Then price slowly increase to Nomus range.


----------



## waldoh

Copying Nomos aside, that movement would look great with gold chatons, balance wheel screws and some form of hand engraving on the balance bridge. This would push the movement into the chrono prices (perhaps above) but would be true german decoration.


----------



## flyingpicasso

waldoh said:


> Copying Nomos aside, that movement would look great with gold chatons, balance wheel screws and some form of hand engraving on the balance bridge. This would push the movement into the chrono prices (perhaps above) but would be true german decoration.


I don't think this is the way to go. Sure it would raise the level of the finish (and the price), but not every movement needs to aim that high. The Durowe as pictured above looks terrific and should be priced competitively. That is Stowa's advantage--great looking, well-made watches at great prices. Once you start hand engraving, adding screwed chatons, etc., well, that changes everything and not necessarily for the better for those who get priced out.


----------



## waldoh

flyingpicasso said:


> I don't think this is the way to go. Sure it would raise the level of the finish (and the price), but not every movement needs to aim that high. The Durowe as pictured above looks terrific and should be priced competitively. That is Stowa's advantage--great looking, well-made watches at great prices. Once you start hand engraving, adding screwed chatons, etc., well, that changes everything and not necessarily for the better for those who get priced out.


True.

I can dream of such a finished movement at an attainable price, haha.


----------



## Swann

That's where the precision adjustment wheel shown on Durowe website could step in. Fancy differentiation for a small bucks (plus this could be an option on the movement to keep its basic price competitive)


----------



## waldoh

If this movement comes to the MO or Flieger it will be my next watch (hopefully below $1500).


----------



## Cursor

Earlier this month, I sent my annual email to Stowa asking if I can get an FO. Let's hope that they'll outfit this with the central-seconds hardware. I'm sure it'd be north of $2000US, but I'd have to get one. Onion crown, engraved on the side with the FL23883, no logo, no date. That's what I want. Now that GO is out of that market, I think there's some room in the upper end of fliegers.


----------



## CM HUNTER

I don't think Stowa offering a $2000+ watch would go over very well. People jump all over Stowa watches for the great bang for the buck. Can't possibly see how a moderately modified movement would adjust the price to double.

If you want a company filling a niche for a "high end" German pilot watch, Damasko has that niche filled. TRUE manufactured in-house movement (H35) to go along with an abundance of other patented innovations. $4000, but in this case, I can see where the cost is all over the watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

A FO Unitas with swan neck fine adjustment, screw balance, perlage and blued screws, engraved balance cock and most important modified to a central seconds hand will easily be over 2000 USD, compare with Tourby offers (about 2000 €).
The Guinand birthday edition was similar priced, however this model wasn't a Flieger. 

And Damasko has not filled the niche for a high-end Flieger since the H35 movement is missing the central seconds hand which is very essential. Furhtermore it should be noted that Damasko's intention was not to create another Flieger interpretation.


----------



## Steppy

I don't expect a central second modification any time soon (if at all). Why would Stowa bring out their new movement only to produce modifications immediately.

I hope and wish I will be able to get a Marine Original with Roman Numerals with Durowe 7440.


----------



## CM HUNTER

stuffler said:


> A FO Unitas with swan neck fine adjustment, screw balance, perlage and blued screws, engraved balance cock and most important modified to a central seconds hand will easily be over 2000 USD, compare with Tourby offers (about 2000 €).
> The Guinand birthday edition was similar priced, however this model wasn't a Flieger.
> 
> And Damasko has not filled the niche for a high-end Flieger since the H35 movement is missing the central seconds hand which is very essential. Furhtermore it should be noted that Damasko's intention was not to create another Flieger interpretation.


Right. That's why I made sure to type pilot watch when mentioning Damasko and not flieger (H35 fills the high-end pilot watch niche without question). Don't usually see these type of watches with a white dial either, but Damasko plays by different rules than the old-school flieger allows. (And the DA373 is calling my name.)


----------



## hidden830726

I think somehow, Stowa have to and will start competing with the rest of the Higher Tier German brands. Instead of being the low profile value for the money brand, Stowa will and have to turn high profile sonner or later, unless the owner want to remain status quo. In my opinion, moving forward is the only way for Stowa to remain competitive. The 1st 2 targets is obviously Sinn and Damasko, then finally A Lange & Sohne and IWC.

To continue being competitive, Stowa can remain and continue to position as Good value for money+top notch service brand, but Stowa in all seriousness have to start moving towards own movement some how, this new Durowe finish perhaps is the one of the many steps needed to achieve that. Fair to alot of discussion, establish movement like ETA will ensure easier service and parts in the future, but like it or not, own movement is the trend right now, its either watch company to follow (to have at least some modified movement or models with own movement and stock movement) the flow or get left behind. 

The 2 main critism for Stowa from what i gathered from the net is: 1) Using Stock movement 2) Fabricated history and new owner. 

On the second point, in my opinion, to have a watchmaker like Jorg as the owner is miles better than having a businessman with no knowledge/history on horology. I dont see them as fabricated, i see it as extending the legacy of the original Stowa. 

Fair to Stowa, i always prefer them because of 1) Top notch service, 2) Good value for its finish and quality 3) It is selling at a control channel at their Online shop. The 3rd point to me is very important because personally i see Stowa to be Special and limited as compare with other watch brands within the same segment that can be bought from all around the net or shops through AD or Boutique, which often after markup. Because of this number 3, i dont have to worry about looking for the best discount from AD, or worry about buying them overprice / not getting the discount as others. The wait (often up to 6 months) and single point of sales, ensure good second hand value too. Second hand value to me is always a good indicator of a good watch brand.

I want to see Stowa to grow and continue to stay true to its brand identity as a Good value for money+top notch service brand.

Welcome discussion. Sorry for my poor English / Grammar


----------



## Cursor

stuffler said:


> A FO Unitas with swan neck fine adjustment, screw balance, perlage and blued screws, engraved balance cock and most important modified to a central seconds hand will easily be over 2000 USD, compare with Tourby offers (about 2000 €).
> The Guinand birthday edition was similar priced, however this model wasn't a Flieger.
> 
> And Damasko has not filled the niche for a high-end Flieger since the H35 movement is missing the central seconds hand which is very essential. Furhtermore it should be noted that Damasko's intention was not to create another Flieger interpretation.


Mike, I can only wish that I could buy such a watch from Stowa at any price. In February of 2012 I got an email from Jorg with a tantalizing photo of the 7440 in silver and gold-tone with the central seconds modification, so I know they know how to make it. They just won't sell it to me.

I agree that Damasko isn't a competitor for this watch. I own one and they are apples and oranges aside from a black dial and a triangle at noon.


----------



## jlindman

Might I ask if someone remember what the price tag was on the previous MO Durowe? Or is that a very bad benchmark for the coming model becaus of its limited edition?

If so, would anyone dare to make a guess in wich area the new MO Durowe would land seen to the price given that today is around 1000 euro (org Unitas 6498)?


----------



## StufflerMike

jlindman said:


> Might I ask if someone remember what the price tag was on the previous MO Durowe?....


01/2012 : 1490 Euro


----------



## jlindman

Thanks!  Any chance you remember if that was a limited series/edition?


----------



## StufflerMike

According to Stowa's announcement from 2012 facebook the answer is NO.

MARINE ORIGINAL, silver dial, blued steel hands, Durowe 7440 handwinding movement, *only available in small quantities*. Not in stock at the moment, we still work on the movements. Some clients waiting for their watches and we deliver step by step. Anyway, we want to share this watch and movement to you. Basic movement from Unitas, own designed and produced bridges, blued screws. We hope to be ready for bigger quantities in second half of 2013.


----------



## jlindman

Thanks again,

That makes me draw the cocnlusion that the price will definately not be lower then the 1490 euro Stowa sked for the last time around. Given that they have invested even more time into the movement since that it will proably have a bump upwards?


----------



## omeglycine

I would love to see applied indices on the new release, or at least have it as an option. They can be found on the 1938 Chronos so perhaps there is some hope.


----------



## CM HUNTER

omeglycine said:


> I would love to see applied indices on the new release, or at least have it as an option. They can be found on the 1938 Chronos so perhaps there is some hope.


Would be nice for sure. However, the dial of the 1938 is intricately embossed which gives the raised effect. Nothing is applied.


----------



## omeglycine

CM HUNTER said:


> Would be nice for sure. However, the dial of the 1938 is intricately embossed which gives the raised effect. Nothing is applied.


Yes, thank you. I have just had another look and you are correct.


----------



## flyingpicasso

stuffler said:


> 01/2012 : 1490 Euro
> 
> View attachment 1371866


It's going to be very interesting to see what happens when Stowa puts the new Durowe into this watch with the silver dial. Assuming a bump to, say, $1.750 Euros will move Stowa squarely into Nomos pricing territory. With that said the Stowa range is quite different from the Nomos range, with the exception of the Antea-Tangente. I think the quality and specs would justify the price bump on the Stowa, but the interesting thing will be whether guys will have a hard time "shelling out that kind of money for a Stowa" that is not a limited edition.

ETA may regret restricting the sale of their ebauches and movements if recent developments with Damasko, Stowa, and others continue. As a guy interested in small batch watchmaking this is a really good development. I can't wait to see what options we'll have in five years.


----------



## CM HUNTER

flyingpicasso said:


> It's going to be very interesting to see what happens when Stowa puts the new Durowe into this watch with the silver dial. Assuming a bump to, say, $1.750 Euros will move Stowa squarely into Nomos pricing territory. With that said the Stowa range is quite different from the Nomos range, with the exception of the Antea-Tangente. I think the quality and specs would justify the price bump on the Stowa, but the interesting thing will be whether guys will have a hard time "shelling out that kind of money for a Stowa" that is not a limited edition.
> 
> ETA may regret restricting the sale of their ebauches and movements if recent developments with Damasko, Stowa, and others continue. As a guy interested in small batch watchmaking this is a really good development. I can't wait to see what options we'll have in five years.


I agree with you about ETA. They are forcing watch companies that actually want a future to step up and ensure that they will have one. And we as enthusiasts get to benefit from that enforcement.


----------



## omeglycine

CM HUNTER said:


> I agree with you about ETA. They are forcing watch companies that actually want a future to step up and ensure that they will have one. And we as enthusiasts get to benefit from that enforcement.


That was Hayek Sr's stated intent. Some might question if that reason was his driving motive, but I do not.


----------



## jlindman

Anyone dare to guess the price of the new Durowe Marine Original? Higher then the 1490 euro it sold for last time around?


----------



## Steppy

Its been 2 yrs since that first release. Costs have increased, inflation has risen and 2yrs worth of additional work/improvements has gone into the Durowe. I think its going to be pushing 1800-2000 Euros


----------



## StufflerMike

jlindman said:


> Anyone dare to guess the price of the new Durowe Marine Original? Higher then the 1490 euro it sold for last time around?


Yes.


----------



## jlindman

So 19 days left of March, cant wait so see the new Durowe! Given the time plan is on...

EDIT: 1 day left now


----------



## hidden830726

Update please.


----------



## Shieze

hidden830726 said:


> Update please.


Isn't this the first incarnation? Marine Original GOLD DUROWE matt Silver - STOWA GmbH & Co.KG


----------



## Steppy

No, that watch has been available for some time now


----------



## Shieze

Unless I am mistaken this watch was only recently posted (about a 2 weeks ago). The first mention of it that I recall is here https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/marine-durowe-1000600.html


----------



## Steppy

You are mistaken. It has been available for quite some time, its just that not many people talk about or consider this watch because of the price.


----------



## StufflerMike

Steppy said:


> You are mistaken. It has been available for quite some time, its just that not many people talk about or consider this watch because of the price.


Right, Jörg already published the watch on youtube in March 2013. Here's a thread on the gold Marine our member Shieze participated in: Stowa gold watch?
He is mistaken though


----------



## Shieze

stuffler said:


> Right, Jörg already published the watch on youtube in March 2013. Here's a thread on the gold Marine our member Shieze participated in: Stowa gold watch?
> He is mistaken though


Seems I am getting forgetful.


----------



## CKWang

Last November we were told the new Durowe will be started at this Feb/Mar. Its quite a long time to wait but unfortunately we have no any news till now. I do understand that Mr Jörg Schauer and STOWA are quite busy in many projects such as Flieger Black Forest Edition 1, but any update or further information about the new Durowe can be very welcome for people like me.


----------



## Henryge

Durowe mo roman 
Durowe t02!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy

Henryge said:


> Durowe mo roman
> Durowe t02!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What?


----------



## Fikk

Steppy said:


> What?


I guess that he would like these 2 models to be available with the new Durowe


----------



## Nokie

I hope so.


----------



## waldoh

Is this project dead?



Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i am now launching a new design and finish for the Durowe 7440 project.
> 
> I was not planing to launch it before we have them already in stock.
> 
> But the launch of the new Nomos movements pushed me a bit.
> 
> The problem is that we don´t want that people think next year that we copy the new finish of the Nomos movement.
> 
> Our design and finish is now a few months old, but in the reason that there are some details not perfect we have decided to keep it secret.
> 
> The new DUW movement from Nomos and the similar finish pushes us to launch the design earlier than we want.
> 
> So, please have a look at this movement, we will do in rosegold and rhodium color.
> 
> In the next months we work on the first serie of movements because we want to start the new Durowe watches next year February/March.
> 
> Please just have a look, more details coming soon.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer
> 
> Details we have under work:
> 
> 1- nicer finish under the balance
> 2- nicer finish of the balance bridge
> 3- nicer finish of the ancre bridge
> 
> We think that we make a nice perlage under the Balance and on the ancre bridge
> The balance bridge itself maybe get a engraving or also the nice new stripes
> 
> We are actualy working on this.
> 
> Thats it


----------



## Fikk

waldoh said:


> Is this project dead?


It doesn't seem so: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/base...-report-interview-j%F6rg-schauer-1709850.html


----------



## waldoh

Fikk said:


> It doesn't seem so: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/baselworld-2015-stowa-live-report-interview-j%F6rg-schauer-1709850.html


Nice.

One can only hope for a Durowe hand wind in a Flieger w/o logo + central seconds.


----------

